# Curly versus straight coat



## spgohjc (Mar 16, 2009)

hi folks,
I noticed that my 4 months old female maltese's coat is kind of curly and messy unlike some which is pretty straight. Even though I comb it every day, it seems to be curly still. It's is also a bit messy like those found on a Westie. Is it something to do with it's breed or age? Please advice.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

:Welcome 2:
Coat texture has a lot to do with genetics. Where did your baby come from? Did you have a chance to see the parents? What type of coat did they have?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It can also have to do with your grooming. Broken ends, not blowing the coat out straight, brushing method, etc. can all cause the coat to look poorly. You should be spritzing with a conditioning spray before brushing. Brush with a pin brush (Madan) and then go back through with a greyhound/poodle comb to be sure there are no knots. Brush while blow drying. Be sure you are using a quality shampoo and conditioner. 

Genetics are what gives your dog a certain coat texture. If your pup came from a reputable, responsible breeder, they should be able to guide you in what to expect from your puppy's coat. Not all dogs have good coat texture that is amenable to being kept in long coat. Some look better in puppy cuts.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Jackie what blow dryer do you use as groomer came today and had her blow out dex as i usually do it with dh but i noticed a huge difference with her dryer with dex so want to buy one to use as setting up a grooming room for my 3 so she can groom out of house rather than van since she rents it from a local groomer and want to have all my own tools as do not like them to use tools on mine that are used on other dogs -lol finicky i know  



QUOTE (JMM @ May 10 2009, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774402


> It can also have to do with your grooming. Broken ends, not blowing the coat out straight, brushing method, etc. can all cause the coat to look poorly. You should be spritzing with a conditioning spray before brushing. Brush with a pin brush (Madan) and then go back through with a greyhound/poodle comb to be sure there are no knots. Brush while blow drying. Be sure you are using a quality shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> Genetics are what gives your dog a certain coat texture. If your pup came from a reputable, responsible breeder, they should be able to guide you in what to expect from your puppy's coat. Not all dogs have good coat texture that is amenable to being kept in long coat. Some look better in puppy cuts.[/B]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have an Edemco stand dryer (6001) and an Oster table top. Prefer the Edemco.


----------



## spgohjc (Mar 16, 2009)

Not seen parents which was from a breeder. I think I would just leave it as a puppy cut because I find it cute and especially of she is of a much smaller size compared to others. I just blow it dry then put on a conditioner. Maybe it is genetics, just like some humans have natural curly hair while others are more straight. I understand it will shed it's fur after 6 months. Perhaps it will change??


----------

